# Ski Sundown 2/8/2009



## Grassi21 (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone?  Temps are supposed to be in the low 40s.  I still need to obtain executive clearance.


----------



## Zand (Feb 3, 2009)

I think I might make an appearance Sunday night. If there's some AZers there and the nice forecast holds up, I don't see why not.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 4, 2009)

maybe... but i'm itching to go further north. would love to catch some 40+ degree sunshine + bumps along with some soft spring-like snow.  noaa shows further north is not so sunny on Sunday.  i'll chase the sunshine and might end up at ski sundown for the afternoon.


----------



## ZOG (Feb 4, 2009)

Big race on sat 2-7  GB closed.  Every one parks in the industrial park down the road and busses in.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 4, 2009)

It'll depend on the temp as I come back from VT. Might do the double session, but probably not.

Hopefully on a good spring bump day in March I'll get the double with some decent sunlight left at Sundown.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 4, 2009)

ZOG said:


> Big race on sat 2-7  GB closed.  Every one parks in the industrial park down the road and busses in.



rode a chair last night with a guy who said something about a big kids race on Sunday AM but i don't see anything on the events calendar for Sat or Sun????


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> rode a chair last night with a guy who said something about a big kids race on Sunday AM but i don't see anything on the events calendar for Sat or Sun????



The home page shows a race on Sat:


> Sat, 2/7 CYSL Race on Gunbarrel


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2009)

bvibert said:


> The home page shows a race on Sat:



well, i didn't check the home page, i checked the event page :razz:


----------



## powhunter (Feb 5, 2009)

sunday should be great....me and JP are gonna get there around 10....

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Feb 6, 2009)

*Sundown Sunday 2-8*

I will be there with powhuntress...10-3..... really the 8th


steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll be there 9-?


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2009)

Probably be there ripping up Little Joe late morning with my 3 year old.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2009)

looking more and more like ski sundown afternoon for me. warm and wet


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 6, 2009)

i think i'm in for afternoon/late afternoon.  looking forward to some hero bumps!  2knees!!!! where you been?


----------



## Zand (Feb 7, 2009)

Still considering Sunday night. Basically gonna wait and see if I'll have any company. If I do go I'd like to have a few AZers to ski with and show me some good lines down Temptor haha.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 7, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i think i'm in for afternoon/late afternoon.  looking forward to some hero bumps!  2knees!!!! where you been?



I am planning on being there during the early to late afternoon


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2009)

Zand said:


> If I do go I'd like to have a few AZers to ski with and show me some good lines down Temptor haha.



:lol: Just go to the summit and take Nor'easter > Temptor. The good lines on Temotor are not difficult to find.

But in all honesty, I would wait a few weeks until Gunbarrel is seeded top to bottom and we've had a chance to ski the bumps in. The Nor'easter bumps are all whacked out right now. Still a fun as hell little run, but more of an amusement park ride than a zipperline. Temptor is short and the kickers that are still there somewhat disrupt the flow of the run. The bumps up top and big and gnarley, the bumps below the jumps are very nice, but that stretch is short.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 7, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i think i'm in for afternoon/late afternoon.  looking forward to some hero bumps!  2knees!!!! where you been?



its my daughters birthday "weekend" so i'm out.  was gonna go monday but its lookin like frozen crap.

i've been around, just big big changes at work so i've kinda lost some focus on skiing for now.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 7, 2009)

looks like i might be doing he 10 - 1 shift.  more news at 11.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2009)

i'll be doing 12/4 or 1/5 depending on how my morning goes.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 7, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> looks like i might be doing he 10 - 1 shift.  more news at 11.



I should be there between 9 & 10 till around 2


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 7, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I should be there between 9 & 10 till around 2



cool.  i'm sure it won't take me long to meet up with you.


----------



## MrMagic (Feb 8, 2009)

ill be there maybe at 11  to 2 or so  i want the maximum slush!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 8, 2009)

Unfortunately I'm stuck in VT so I won't be able to make it today. :-(


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 8, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Unfortunately I'm stuck in VT so I won't be able to make it today. :-(



Be sure to look for the TR later today


----------



## andyzee (Feb 8, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Be sure to look for the TR later today


 
As much as it will pain me to read what I had missed, I will be waiting anxiously.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 8, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Unfortunately I'm stuck in VT so I won't be able to make it today. :-(





andyzee said:


> As much as it will pain me to read what I had missed, I will be waiting anxiously.



take your ball busting to another thread mr. z.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 8, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> take your ball busting to another thread mr. z.


 
Dude, I'm serious, I'd love to get together with you guys. Damn, can't even be nice any more :-(


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2009)

You guys hitting the bumps today are in for a real treat. 50 degrees already!


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2009)

Rain shower coming through up there. Epic spring bump day. Enjoy it guys!


----------



## severine (Feb 8, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Unfortunately I'm stuck in VT so I won't be able to make it today. :-(



You'll be missed, Andy. 

I don't think we're going to make it there today. We thought of bringing the kids but might just take them to the local sledding hill instead. Or Chuck E. Cheese. You know, whichever. :lol:


----------

